# MORELS FOR SALE IN PEORIA, call (309) 989-1698



## jessebshroomin (May 1, 2014)

Call me to make an offer per pound only, you must be willing to drive to me near north woods mall in Peoria


----------



## jessebshroomin (May 1, 2014)

Sorry guys, found seven pounds today and sold em all at a local bar a little bit ago...should have more tomorrow around 6 or 7pm. Will be at work before then so would appreciate if calls would be made around specified time, thanks


----------

